
Samsung unveils crazy-fast 960 Pro and 960 Evo M.2 NVMe SSDs - nwrk
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/samsung-ssd-960-pro-evo-price-specs-release-date/
======
andreiw
Hows the trim support? Specifically, NCQ trim?

